# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Tabletki antykoncepcyjne Dionelle, a dziwne zachowanie mojego organizmu.

## patkai

Witam serdecznie,

Tabletki antykoncepcyjne stosuję od 1 klasy gimnazjum, czyli już prawie 10 lat- miałam bardzo bolesne miesiączki. Przetestowałam wiele pigułek, np. Jeanine, Harmonet, Yasmin, Yasminelle, OC-35 etc. Zazwyczaj brałam dane tabletki przez dłuższy okres czasu lecz przestawały mi służyć.
Niedawno miałam 3 miesięczną przerwę od tego typu antykoncepcji. Mój lekarz ginekolog polecił mi nowy środek antykoncepcyjny "Dionelle" (dostałam darmowe opakowanie na próbę). Okres dostałam 05.05.2015 i od tego dnia zaczęłam je stosować. 18.05.2015 zaczęłam mieć bóle podbrzusza oraz delikatne krwawienie, dnia następnego te objawy były silniejsze, a 20.05.2015 czułam jakby coś miało rozerwać mi macicę, do tego straszna gorączka i mocne krwawienie. Gdy poszłam do ubikacji zauważyłam na podpasce ok 4-5 cm o nieregularnym kształcie kawał skóry/mięsa. Myślałam, że to może "poronienie okresu"- spotkałam się z tym terminem w internecie- zrobiłam test ciążowy lecz była tylko jedna kreska. Krwawienie z dnia na dzień jest słabsze. Od poniedziałku 25.05.2015 mam swędzenie/pieczenie pochwy oraz żółto-brązowo-czerwoną wydzielinę. Tabletki odstawiłam 18.05.2015. Wiem, że powinnam udać się do lekarza ginekologa, jak najszybciej lecz nie stać mnie na wizytę prywatną, a na NFZ terminy są dopiero na lipiec

Proszę o pomoc, może znacie Państwo podobny przypadek i wiecie, co to może być i jak sobie z tym poradzić

Dodam, że miałam ostatnio robione badania na krzepliwość krwi, płytki krwi, zatorowość płucną i wszystkie wyniki były w normie. Powodem tych badań był krwiak, który zbierał mi się w prawej piersi (była robiona biopsja wtedy krwiak pękł, badanie histopatologiczne nic nie wykazało- krwiak dalej się odbudowywał, po odstawieniu Yasmin przestał).

----------

